# Wax moth and storing frames



## etripp81 (Jul 18, 2009)

Iv'e been storing some drawn frames in my basement thinking they would be safe from pests. Today i've noticed some wax moth larva. So what is the best way to store frames? Outside vs. inside? Some frames have pollen and uncapped honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The basement is about the worst place as it's warm, often humid and an ideal environment for wax moths. I did that once about ten years ago and there are still moths flying around my house and my basement on a regular basis. Freeze them and then put them where they will freeze, not where they will stay warm...


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

To keep the wax moths out sulfur is burned in the storage. The smell will rather stay in the building for a while before need for burning again and there will never be wax moths. the best storage I have seen for frames is a train box car because they are bulletproof and smell will not stay in walls.
Sulfur can be bought on Ebay. 10lb for $28...free shipping... not expensive...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I spray mine with BT and store them in the barn. It gets mighty cold in there during the winter and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ravenseye said:


> I spray mine with BT and store them in the barn. It gets mighty cold in there during the winter and I've never had a problem.



I have use BT for 25 years or so and never had a problem or you can still get B401 or Certan at Bee Works
and yes I have use Certan in the late 70s and it work!!! for me. 


http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=18

Just my $0.02



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Just curious if BT work against SHB larvae.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

etripp81 said:


> Some frames have pollen and uncapped honey.


This makes it especially difficult. Short of using PDB, freezing is the only reliable way, in my opinion.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Just curious if BT work against SHB larvae. 

Bt is specific to certain insects and I'm not aware of beetles being among those. Moths and mosquitoes, however are. You could try it, and it's probably a worthwhile experiment, but my expectation is that Bt will not have any effect on SHB.


----------



## etripp81 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I put the wet frames beside the hive on top of a bottom board. I will let them rob the frames and lick them clean. From there I will probably just seal them up as best as I can put them in the shed and hope for the best.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Hope is a wonderful gift of God, and wax moths have hope too. They're hoping you'll just store your supers without protection and they're also hoping that you hope they don't find them. Lotsa luck!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If you do nothing and hope for the best, the wax moths will consume all of your frames.

If you spray them with BT, it will stop the wax moths in their tracks with little damage.

I live in an area that essentially does not freeze so there is no other good way to protect the frames.

You can get the BT from Sundance on this forum. Click the link below:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225796-Agree-WG-Bt-Aizawai-Powder

Fuzzy


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't seal them up without freezing them first. I put some in a trash bag and sealed it up and the wax moths completely destroyed it. I have been stacking mine in an open shed staggering 90 degrees to keep light and air in them and no wax moths have bothered them all summer. Wax moths like to work in the dark. BT worked well for me last year.


----------



## etripp81 (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope I can disappoint them.


----------

